# 2003 SVT Cobra 680hp/650lbs



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

A friend took me for a ride in his Cobra that is modified but street legal. Whipple supercharger at 15psi with some intake/brake mods. T56 tranny totally stock like the Goat. He has 315mm drag tires on it. It was the fastest thing I have ever felt. When he drove it around like normal you would never know the power was under the hood as it was quiet and tame. 

0-60 3.2
1/4 mile 11.03 124mph

When we took off the tires did not hook up until 100mph in 3rd gear. I had to change my diapers afterwords.:lol: Made me realize the potential of my nearly stock GTO.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Those are the badest mustangs ever built. I bet that motor is 100% bonestock with that whipple at 15psi on top of it. Turbo 03-04 cobras have put down as much as 1100rwhp with the stock motor.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

*When we took off the tires did not hook up until 100mph in 3rd gear.*


Thats when you know youve got a monster V8!! :lol: :willy:


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Hmm. Not too interested in reaching 100-MPH with little or no traction. I can think of better ways to die...:willy:



Aramz06 said:


> *When we took off the tires did not hook up until 100mph in 3rd gear.*
> 
> 
> Thats when you know youve got a monster V8!! :lol: :willy:


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

04YJ-GTO said:


> Those are the badest mustangs ever built. I bet that motor is 100% bonestock with that whipple at 15psi on top of it. Turbo 03-04 cobras have put down as much as 1100rwhp with the stock motor.



Yes that is true the rest of the motor is stock. He is running 91 pump gas at 15 psi. I guess if he dials it up to 17 psi at the track he puts a little 100 octane mixed in.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Hmm. Not too interested in reaching 100-MPH with little or no traction.


I am. That's badass.


----------



## bassist3453 (Apr 9, 2008)

:agree
wish it was that easy for us to put down those kind of numbers


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

bassist3453 said:


> :agree
> wish it was that easy for us to put down those kind of numbers


it is. FI or nawz. there are a few 700 rwhp gto's out there.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

You took a ride in a killer car, and we don't even get a cell phone picture - thanks. :confused


----------

